# I finally met the real reason why my husband left



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I did some crazy stuff yesterday. I keyed stbxh car, jammed his door lock, beat on his apartment windows for about 3 hours yesterday morning. My kids had been telling my about "Sarah" for a while but I ignored it. Well I met her as she was coming out of his apartment and we talked like women and I found out more than I was expecting. He met her 3 1/2 years ago and had been trying to keep contact with her ever since. He got back in regular contact with her around thanksgiving last year. Now it all makes since. All his complaints about me was just his way of setting things up so that he could leave me without feeling guilty. My pregnancy just threw a wrench in his plans. I'm just overwhelmed right now. Hurt, disgusted and pissed. He's been sleeping with us both, he's been telling her she's the only one and that he sees a future with her. How do I get over this. I'm still in love with my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG, I feel so bad for you. Do you have family nearby. If so, stay near them, you will need to lean and depend on them for a while. What kind of woman is this Susan! Isn't she smart enough and doesn't she have the decency to tell your H he's a tool for messing around on a pregnant wife. What an a-hole. I wish there was something I could tell you u that would make u feel better but I know there isnt. It will take time but when you are ready, you will know what to do with him. 

Don't let him use you. You still love him, but don't think you are nothing without him. There are many decent men out there, not all of us are the same. Take care of hourself and ur child. He will eventually pay for his indescretions. Karma is a bi**tch. I wish u happier times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Uff, this is HORRIBLE. He's not worth your love. No DECENT man would do this to his wife, especially when she's pregnant. Come on, how can anyone do this?

It's good you had this talk, even if it's horribly painful, at least YOU KNOW THE TRUTH. He's a jerk and should be thrown off your life as of yesterday.


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Horrible, but you need to stop with the antics or it is going to catch up with you. If you were a man you would be likely arrested for stalking and or criminal mischief. Unfortunately, that is the world we live in, becuase he deserves it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I agree with Locard.

Now you know the reason why he was being such a jerk to you.

Be done with him.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

You told her he was sleeping with you?
She didn't care about your marriage and she doesn't care that he is a douche bag. Some great catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I would have told he the same thing so she knew what the deal was: that he was f-cking us both.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG ...yummy i went through that ,as many other women on here,the difference is he left me to take care of a 7 month old and a 4 years old by myself at that time.Hard as hell...I still do ...
He made me feel like I was the worst and ugliest woman on earth so he can justify why he's leaving me...lied to me for months and than told me he actually met someone,has been with her since before he told me he wants out but was planning to just enjoy her and than come back to me BUT he eventually fell for her...stupid bastard...and she had no idea that he is married and reconciling with his wife,he also told her that i have cheated on him and that is why he left me...so he can appeal to her because she was getting out of a 9 years relationship where her BF cheated on her.

I think i broke them off,i have personally talked to her 3-4 times on the phone ,conversations that lasted 1-2 hrs.She couldn't believe him...but at the end she knew I went to live with him and try to fix my marriage but she didn't stop seeing him ...she was also in love and it was hard for her as well...we ended up arguing over the phone pretty bad ,calling each other names.It was bad but i made a point to her that she is a homewrecker and destroyed family of 4.
I think she left him after that fight, she was pretty shaken after I called her that.He told me she caught him lying too..she actually saw all the Emails he's been sending me while he wanted to reconcile...

I loved him more than anything in this world,I loved him exactly the same way as when I started a relationship with him 11 years ago.
It was hard to lose him like that BUT it is the reality,nothing can be done and my feelings are almost out the door.He has treated me so bad over the last 7 months that I can never be with him again.(not that he wants to) :/ 
Be strong ,feelings will go away...it'll take time but they do.
hugs


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, jellybeans and locard. This was way out of character. I was so angry and hurt and I wanted answers that I wasn't getting from him. Doesn't justify my actions but damn a pregnant woman can only take so much disrespect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Yummy2011 said:


> Yea, jellybeans and locard. This was way out of character. I was so angry and hurt and I wanted answers that I wasn't getting from him. Doesn't justify my actions but damn a pregnant woman can only take so much disrespect.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK, Even if he know you did that, he should be thankful that's all you did. Look up Lorena Bobbit. :rofl: Sorry, I am just sick of all this cruelty from those who should have been a part of our very souls forever. So sad.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too brighterlight. My kids really are hurting and my 8 year old daughter is already looking up to this woman. But she still wants it be mommy hanging out together instead of the new woman. My oldest feels like she's been lying and keeping secrets from me. We have a pretty open relationship. Of course he says I tell them this, NOT! They just verbalize their feelings to me and not him. Ho hum. I really just want my kids to be ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Yummy2011 said:


> Me too brighterlight. My kids really are hurting and my 8 year old daughter is already looking up to this woman. But she still wants it be mommy hanging out together instead of the new woman. My oldest feels like she's been lying and keeping secrets from me. We have a pretty open relationship. Of course he says I tell them this, NOT! They just verbalize their feelings to me and not him. Ho hum. I really just want my kids to be ok.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let him think what he wants, as long as you don't do it and are being truthful with him. Don't worry about what he thinks - your children know differently and there is nothing he can say or do change that. That's all that matters.


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

It's not easy by any stretch of the imagination, but you get over it by turning away from him and never looking back. Never. 

He does not deserve the benefit of you and he should never get one more emotion out of you. He's proven himself to be a selfish, selfish, selfish, liar who put your heart and body in danger, all the while you are carrying his child. There's not much lower a person can go.

Your love for him will fade. Mourn the marriage and grieve the person you thought he was. But don't ever give this guy anything more. This guy is awful and should hang his head in shame for the rest of his life.


----------

